# Temperature for Hypothermia?



## rrambow (Jan 21, 2010)

I am trying to find documentation for hypothermia?  To bill 99116 qualifying circumstance what does the temperature need to be below and documented on the anesthesia record?  Can any help in finding a resource and temperature?  Thanks, Rachel Rambow


----------



## LTibbetts (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi Rachel, here are a couple of websites that I came across when I googled hypothermia coding. The first article is more about the temperature rather than coding it, but in it it says 32 degrees and I know this to be correct because my husband had a major STEMI at 35 years old a couple of years ago and he was one of the first patients his age to receive such treatment in Bangor, Maine. Believe it or not, I actually remember precisely that the temperature had to be 32 and no higher than 34 degrees for it to work properly because we were not allowed to touch him for fear that his temperature would rise and complicate the treatment therapy, and his mother kept touching him. A big no-no apparently. Funny the things you remember in crisis mode, huh? Anyway, the second article discusses the ICD-9 and CPT coding, however, I am not sure how up to date the information is and if it is different depending on State, carriers, providers, etc. Hope this at least helps a little.

http://www1.uabhealth.org/UAB_HV/UAB+Using+Hypothermia+to+Prevent+Brain+Damage+Following+Cardiac

http://www.sccm.org/publications/critical_connections/archives/august2008/pages/codingcorner.aspx


----------



## rrambow (Jan 21, 2010)

*hypothermia coding*

Thanks for your reply, the articles were helpful.  I asked my dept. chairman who said the same thing, but I really wanted something in writing.  You're also right about crisis mode!  Been there more than I've wanted to!!!
Thanks again, Rachel


----------



## diane1217 (Jan 25, 2010)

This is a quote from an article in the Anesthesia & Pain Management Coding Alert:  "The American Society of Anesthesiologists' guidelines say that total body hypothermia is 18-20 degrees Celsius," Johnson says. "It's important to keep the patient's core body temperature under 20 degrees."

Remember that hypothermia must be induced, not incidental, and it is bundled into 00561, 00562, and 00563.

Diane, CPC


----------



## Legacy79 (Sep 28, 2022)

Hello, 
Looks like this has been asked before, but I wanted to get an updated reply.

my question:  When to report ASA 00563?
I wanted to ask this for anesthesia coders.  What do you look for when you report ASA 00563, where in the documentation should this be in, the surgery report or anesthesia record?  Also, does the core temperature need to be 20 degrees Celsius or less in order to report 00563?  I have seen just "circulatory arrest" in the anesthesia records so far.  TIA


----------

